# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Studium im Ausland (Ungarn)

## Almighty

Hallo!

Ich komme aus Hannover und mchte gerne Medizin studieren! Jetzt berlege ich ob ich hier in Deutschland 4-5 Jahre auf einen Studienplatz warte oder ob ich vielleicht ins Ausland gehe!
Knntet ihr mir vielleicht von euren Erfahrungen im Ausland berichten? Ich habe mir speziell die Semmelweis-Universitt in Ungarn ausgeguckt! Wie ist da der Studiums-Alltag und wie luft das Leben ausserhalb der Uni ab? Wie kann man sich dort verstndigen? ( Im Supermarkt usw.) Ich wre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir eure Erfahrungen schildern knntet!
Wre auch fr Erfhrungsberichte aus anderen Lndern sehr dankbar!

Tschss Mighty

----------


## inkybaer

hey!

studiere zwar noch nicht.. aber bin auch aus hannover!  ::-winky:  hehe... will auch nchstes jahr nach ungarn gehen!
in welchem teil von hannover wohnst du denn?

liebe gre...

----------


## Almighty

Nicht direkt in Hannover! In Neustadt, msstest Du kennen! Warum gehst Du nach Ungarn? Was hast Du so ber das Studium da gehrt?

Bis dann...

----------


## inkybaer

hey!

bin ja auch nicht direkt aus hannover, gehrden... neustadt kann ich zwar nicht geographisch einordnen, aber gehrt hab ich schon von, war bestimmt auch schonmal durchgefahren!  :Smilie: 
also, ursprnglich wollte ich nur nach ungarn, wenn ich hier von der zvs keinen platz bekomme... aber inzwischen werd ich dann vielleicht trotzdem hingehen, vorrausgesetzt, dass die mich annehmen,... ich hab bis jetz nur gutes gehrt! alle schwrmen davon! egal ob welche irgend was bers studium wussten oder ber ungarn allgemein...
wie heit du?

liebe gre...

----------


## Almighty

Heie Dennis Schn! Hast Du Dich schon beworben? Ich hab mich bisher weder hier, noch in Ungarn beworben, will das aber demnchst machen! Wei noch nicht ob ich lieber 4-5Jahre hier rumsitze und irgendwie versuche sinnvol die Zeit zu berbrcken oder ob ich lieber 2 Jahre ins Ausland gehe, weg von meiner Freundin, meinen Freunden, allen die ich kenne und allem was ich hab! Naja, erstma bewerben, vielleicht nehmen die mir ja die Entscheidung ab! Hehe!

----------


## inkybaer

kann dich beruhigen.... musst dich erst im frhjahr bewerben... und hier musste dich ja eh bei der zvs bewerben, sprich ab mai oder so... machst du dies jahr abi? 
ich kenne die schwierigkeit sich zu entscheiden nur allzu gut!   :peng:  ist wirklich nicht immer leicht....

liebe gre!

Inga

----------


## Almighty

Ne, ich hab schon Abi gemacht! Du machst dieses Jahr? Wie alt bist Du? Ich bin 19! Zur Zeit muss ich meinen Wehrdienst ableisten, hatte keine Lust auf Zivi! Is eigentlich auch ganz in Ordnung! Wollte erst beim Bund Medizin studieren, aber mir gefllt das System dort nicht und ich lasse mir nicht als Soldat meine Grundrechte einschrnken, von wegen Wohnortwahl und Auslandseinstze! Naja, mchte gerne allgemeine Humanmedizin studierne und dann ich Richtung Homopathie gehen! Und welchen Weg hast Du vor Augen? Also zum 1.4.04 ist im Januar Bewerbungsschlu und den mchte ich nicht verpassen! Es gibt aber die Reglung, dass die Zeit vom Abi bis zur Bewerbung, wenn man noch nicht richtig gearbeitet hat, als Wartezeit zhlt. 

Tschssi Dennis

----------


## inkybaer

japp, ich bin dann ein abi 04ler! bin 18.
ach, du willst dich dann jetzt schon frs sommersemester bewerben.. das ist natrlich was anderes!  :Smilie:  ich werd dann erst im september bzw oktober anfangen....
wo bist du beim bund? wunstorf? darf ich fragen, was du fr nen abi schnitt hast?
bah, nchste woche hab ich die vorbereitenden abi prfungen... bin schon die ganze zeit dabei, chemie zu lernen... ich will nicht! ich will endlich wissen, wofr ich den stress auf mich nehme,... wen interessiert z.b. werte-normen? *lol*
vor nem jahr hatte ich auch mal mit dem gedanken gespielt, beim bund medizin zu studieren, hab ich mir aber schnell wieder aus dem kopf geschlagen... allein  die grundausbildung wrd ich vermutlich schon nicht durchstehen! hehe...
hmm, da mach ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch keine gedanken, welchen weg ich dann mal einschlagen werde... mit medizin hat man so verdammt viele mglichkeiten....  :bhh: 

liebe gre, inga

----------


## Almighty

Hallo!
Also ich will mich bei der ZVS jetzt bewerben, um meine Wartezeit zu verkrzen! Willst Du auch auf die Semmelweis-Universitt? Wie sicher gehst Du da hin, und wann? Winter 2004? 
Ich hab grad in einer Broschre von der Semmelweis ber das Studium da gelesen, dass man sich dort "nur" zum Wintersemester bewerben kann. Bewerbungsfrist ist von Februar bis 30.Mai, also werde ich mich dann fr das Wintersemester 2004 da bewerben! Denn da geht das Wintersemester von Anfang September bis mitte Dezember.
Warum mchtest Du ins Ausland (Ungarn)? Also mein Abischnitt ist 3,4 und das ist gleichzeitig der Grund fr meine lange Wartezeit und die berlegungen ins Ausland zu gehen! Wie wird Dein Schnitt vorraussichtlich? Hast Du vor komplett da zu studieren oder nur zum Teil? Ich wrde, wenn ich das mache nur die ersten vier Semester da studieren, bis zum Physikum und dann hier auf ner Uni einsteigen, wenn das klappt, also mglich ist es!
Ja, bin in Wunstorf beim LTG62! Sogar in der Einsatzfhrung der 3. fligenden Staffel. Ich mache dort die ganze Flugvorbereitung.

Ja, das mit den Klausuren kenn ich noch zu gut! Ich hatte damals schon immer keine Lust zum lernen, weil ich es teilweise als berflssig empfunden habe. Siehe Abischnitt!   :Grinnnss!:  
Bin echt froh, dass ich das hinter mir hab! Was hast Du denn fr Abi-Fcher? Ich hatte Chemie, Englisch, Bio und Erdkunde!

Freut mich, dass ich jemanden gefunden hab, der die gleichen berlegungen anstellt! Dann wei ich ja, mit wem ich ne WG aufmache!   :Grinnnss!:  
Was hast Du denn so fr Hobbies? Ich mache gerne Sport, gehe gerne ins Kino oder schaue zu Hause Filme und spiele gerne PC!

Liebe Gre
Dennis

----------


## ika

Hallo Ihr,
Ich bin seit September diesen Jahres in Szeged  :Top:   in Ungarn, dass ist die zweite Mglichkeit neben Budapest in Ungarn zu studieren.
Bin hier reingekommen, nachdem ich in Budapest abgelehnt worden bin.
Falls ihr Fragen habt  :Hh?:  , ich helfe Euch geren weiter. Knnt mich per Email kontaktieren.

freddyfrisch@yahoo.com
 :hmmm...:

----------


## Almighty

Hallo Ika!
Schreib es doch hier ins Forum, dann haben andere auch was davon! 
Erzhl doch einfach mal, wie bist Du auf die Idee gekommen da zu studieren? Wie gefllt es Dir? Wie kommst Du zurecht, in der Uni, mit dem Studium, mit den Menschen usw.? Wre schn, wenn Du einfach was von Dir und dem studium und den Menschen dort erzhlen wrdest!
Ciao Dennis

----------


## ika

Ja lieber dennis da hast Du vllig recht, aber ich bin momentan im Prfungsstress und es ist deshalb einfacher auf konkete Fragen zu antworten, da ich weniger Zeit dazu brauche.
Also hier in Szeged, im Sden von Ungarn eine wirklich nette kleine Stadt, sind wir in diesem Jahr 80 deutsche Studenten. Das Studium ist stressig aber das ist Medizin wohl berall. Wir haben am Ende jedes Semesters Prfungen.
Die Profs knnen unterschiedlich gut deutsch aber man gewhnt sich dran. Wir Studenten lernen ein wenig ungarisch, aber da diese Sprache vllig anders ist als Englisch, Franzsisch etc. geht das eher schleppend voran, und ausserdem ist das Anatomie, Chemie, Physik und Bio lernen ja etwas wichtiger fr uns. Das Leben sonst hier ist sehr angenehm, die Lebensmittel sind oft gnstiger als in Deutschland und auch die Mieten, aber dadurch lebt man hier ganz anders und das Geld reicht natrlich trotzdem nie.
Man muss sich bei einer Entscheidung fr Ungarn natrlich auch ber die immens hohen Studiengebhren im klaren sein, die jedes Jahr steigen....
Grundsaetzlich ist es sicher keine schlechte Entscheidung gewesen hierher zu kommen. Denn ich persnlich hatte nach drei Jahren warten einfach keine Lust mehr und wollte endlich anfangen!!!
Das naechste Mal mehr.
Bis dann

----------


## inkybaer

hey! 

ja, wenn ich in budapest abgelehnt werde, werde ich wohl dann auch nach szeged gehen! was ich bis jetzt im internet zu gesicht bekam war auch wirklich schn! Hauptsache Ungarn!  :Smilie: 
ika, viel glck bei den prfungen!

Dennis, ich rechne so mit 2.3. mal schaun... die vorabi klausur gestern in chemie war echt bescheiden! ich sa mal wieder da, kurz vorm verzweifeln... hehe! ich will nicht nochmal 6 std chemie schreiben! ich hab auch chemie und englisch als lks, dann noch deutsch und geschichte... bis auf chemie ist das soweit auch alles in ordnung. aber ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass unser schei hohes niveau in chemie mir mal irgendwann vorteile einfahren wird....
eigentlich will ich auch nur fr die ersten 2 jahre nach ungarn.. aber da man ja nicht in die zukunft schaun kann....  :Smilie:  nein, ich will dann schon ganz gerne zurck.... aber auf keinen fall will ich in hannover hngen bleiben.... dresden hats mir z.b. noch angetan... warum ich ins ausland will? weil ich einen neuanfang machen will, ich vermutlich nie wieder die gelegenheit haben werde, eine neue kultur kennenzulernen und wenn ich erstmal hier anfangen wrd, wrd ichs nicht auf die reihe kriegen, auslandssemester einzulegen....
kennst du leute aus steinhude? auch wenns die andere seite ist... hmm, dort bin ich ab und zu mal bei freunden... ich mag das steinhuder meer so gerne!  :Smilie: 

liebe gre.... inga

----------


## Almighty

Hallo!
Nein, ich kenne niemanden aus Steinhude. 
Wie ist das eigentlich bei euch mit den Studiengebhren? Die sind ja doch recht hoch. Zahlen eure Eltern das? Ich werde wahrscheinlich hier in Deutschland Studieren und versuchen die Wartezeit so sinnvoll es geht zu berbrcken! Ich glaube ich hnge doch zu sehr an meinen Leuten hier, besonders meiner Freundin und so viel Kosten will ich meinen Eltern nicht aufs Auge drcken. Die haben auch schon angedeutet, dass wir das im Momemt nicht ber haben!
Naja, ich werde heute meine Bewerbung fr die ZVS fertig machen und dann mal schaun!
Tschss erstmal!
Dennis

----------


## inkybaer

ja, das geld ist wirklich ein problem.... ich werd wohl bei meinen verwandten und bekannten "kredite" aufnehmen und das geld spter zurck zahlen.... 
ich wnsch dir auf jeden fall viel glck fr die zvs!

----------


## lelf

Hi Almighty, Hallo ZVS-Geplagte.

Also ich studiere seit August an der Semmelweis Universitaet in Budapest. Um das mal hier auf den Punkt zu bringen:
Die Bewerbungen steigen mit jedem Jahr also wird es auch hier schwieriger reinzukommen. Mit Abischnitt ueber 3 aber kein so grosses Problem. Vorteilhaft sind LKs in Naturwissenschaften.
Dann gibt es hier noch die Moeglichkeit ein Vorbereitungsjahr zu machen. Bis dieses Jahr war eine Aufnahme danach garantiert - ab naechstem Jahr jedochnicht mehr da sehr viele Bewerber.
Da dieses Vorbereitungsjahr auch nicht wirklich billig ist und eigentlich nicht sehr effektiv kann ich Euch guten Gewissens davon abraten. Auch der angebotene Vorbereitungskurs (2 Wochen) vor dem Semesterbeginn im August (Kosten 900 Euro) ist wirklich Sinnlos, ganz nett zum Leute kennenlernen aber fuer mehr ist das auch nicht gut. Setzt euch lieber hin und lest euch schonmal in die Buecher ein das bringt mehr besonders in Bio und Chemie. Ansonsten Studiengebuehren pro Semester ca 5200 Euro, also nicht sehr guenstig. Allerdings wie vor ein paar Monaten im Deutschen Aerzteblatt zu lesen gehoert die Semmelweis Uni zu den 3 Besten in Europa ( fuer Med.).
Tagesablauf kann man eigentlich sehr kurz zusammenfassen. Uni startet meist gegen 8 mit Vorlesungen (Bio, Chemie, Physik) ist aber unterscheidlich von Grupe zu Gruppe (jede Gruppe ca 20 Studis) Dann Praktikas und weiter Vorlesungen (anatomie...) ICh persoenlich habe einen weniger optimalen Stundenplan und bin meist nicht vor 17:00 zu Hause. Und danach sollte man wirklich die in den Vorlesungen und Praktika behandelte Thematik aufarbeiten und Lernen sonst haengt man zur Pruefungszeit mit Tonnen von Material rum und kommt nicht vorwaerts. 
Einige Personen in diesem Forum posten dass man hier nur schlecht behandelt wird ich kann dazu nur sagen man wird schon getreten aber nachher weiss man warum. Einfach ist es hier auf keinen Fall man ist andauernd beschaeftigt und es bleibt nicht viel Zeit um sich anderen Dingen zu widmen das sollte einem vor Beginn des Studiums klar sein.  
Ansonsten - verstaendigen kann man sich ohne wirkliche Probleme auf Englisch und Deutsch wenn man will kann man natuerlich das spaerliche Ungarisch was einem 2 Stunden Woechentlich beigebracht wird, anwenden ( da freut sich der Ungar ) 

So jetzt aber genug, sollte jemand noch Fragen haben gerne direkt an mich lelf@axelero.hu

Gruesse und Viel Spass





 :Grinnnss!:  " Geniesst das Leben solange Ihr noch koennt  "  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Almighty

Danke lelf!
Genauso hatte ich mir eine Antwort auf meine Frage vorgestellt! Aber Medizin soll wohl allgemein ein sehr zeitaufwendiges Studienfach sein! Allerdings spielt das fr mich eigentlich keine so grosse Rolle, wie gut die Uni ist, weil ich Medizin nur als Grundlage fr die Homopathie studieren will! Naja, mal gucken...

Ciao und danke nochmal!
Dennis

----------

